# Under 100 gallon outdoor goldfish pond



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

I created this outdoor goldfish pond last year in summer 2013. It's not that big as you can see. I have no idea how many gallons would be. My cousin Arlene gave it to me. All of my 5 comet goldfishes are happily to swim around. One fountain pump. Awesome warmer beautiful weather! 

6 1/2 Long X 4 1/2 Wide X 2 Feet Deep. 

I needs your help. Can anyone tell me how many gallons would be? 
:huh:


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

There is a place on the web you can plug in swimming pool dimentions and it tells you how many gallons. Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its around 400 gals.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, It looks like 400 G


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Awsome for now, when it gets cold you may / will have an issue. Down here in St. Louis ,Missouri our winters are cold, but not as bad as yours. You need the pond at least 3ft. deep to keep it from freezing. Comets grow and grow and grow so bringing them in will likely only work one winter. How do you plan to heat the pond? Just don't want your comets becoming fish sticks.


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

henningc said:


> Awsome for now, when it gets cold you may / will have an issue. Down here in St. Louis ,Missouri our winters are cold, but not as bad as yours. You need the pond at least 3ft. deep to keep it from freezing. Comets grow and grow and grow so bringing them in will likely only work one winter. How do you plan to heat the pond? Just don't want your comets becoming fish sticks.


*r2 I likes that word as you saying the quote, "Just don't want your comets becoming fish sticks"!! So I just laughed. I am not going to leave them out there in all through winter months. Bringing them inside of our house through winters. We can manage it away. Actually I don't need the heat for our pond. 

Our goldfish pond it looked like 3 step stairs going down. My husband may believe probably around 200 gallons. 1/2 Feet Deep X 1 Feet Deep X 2 Feet Deep. 6 1/2 Long X 4 1/2 Wide. :fish5:


----------

